# pergola drawing questions/span/doubler's??



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I can't believe nobody's chimed in yet with some feedback.

anyhow, half your posting is behind the advertising.
how big are you making this (8 foot out x 12 foot long)

Ours is 14 foot out x 20 foot long. We used all 2 x 6 --
redwood...that's how long ago we did it, redwood was cheap
back in the mid seventies.. and yes, it's still solid as a rock.


----------



## csmonte (Apr 25, 2013)

well, I'm pretty decided on putting a support post in the middle of that span, just to make sure, we get some pretty good wind storms here in the Midwest, I'd feel better having that bit extra.

I now have the question of, am I aloud to and should I notch my "guard" posts to flush the edge of deck? This will be my pergola support posts as well. I just read something about not suggesting this. But most decks I see have them notched to slip on the inside of edges of the deck at the outer 2x10's and continue on to serve as guard posts. like picture below, except i am using 6x6 and some of by joists are (2) 2x10, one is a (2) and (2) corner, so notch will be cutting a bit one that one.

long short, pretty much like the second picture.

I'm also surprised at the minimal feedback.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

what do you mean support posts in the middle of the span?

I didn't realize you we're going over a deck. 
So did we...our deck is three feet above ground. 
we have 2 x 6 posts ( 4 of them) holding up 
our 14 x 20 foot pergola. 
The 2 x 6 posts are cemented in the ground
and also bolted to our joists under the top decking.

We built this deck in 1973 and the Pergola we
built in 1976.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I took this yesterday to email our friend who supplied us with
the new vinyl coated polyester fabric to make the new sun screen.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

having trouble posting pic's


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Here's more pic's from 2003










This is from 2006 attached to the house.









I'll look for a pic of the bottom with the uprights attached to the 
deck.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

This is the best one I could find showing the attachment of the 
uprights.

The deck was built in 1973...and the Pergola in 1976

The stair rail (before staining) was added in July 2011 for safety.


----------



## csmonte (Apr 25, 2013)

Looks like a cozy place, I love that space. And wow elaborate way to attach to house.

The span I was talking about was the "beam" at the outside of the deck/pergola running parallel to the house, it had a 12ft span I was concerned with. which I'm just going to add another 6x6 in the middle where my guard post will be anyway.

Now I am wondering if I should be "notching" my posts to sit flush with the deck. I though it would be better to have the deck rest on the 6x6's notched and bolted then continue through the deck to serve as guard posts and also my pergola posts.

I thought this was what I should do. Now I'm questioning what's best?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I have the head guy looking at your post as we speak.
to help you out. In the mean time here is the pitch. 

2003...Since this we took the rail down on the bottom deck.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

csmonte said:


> Looks like a cozy place, I love that space. And wow elaborate way to attach to house.
> 
> The span I was talking about was the "beam" at the outside of the deck/pergola running parallel to the house, it had a 12ft span I was concerned with. which I'm just going to add another 6x6 in the middle where my guard post will be anyway.
> 
> ...


cs, We're having trouble understanding what you mean about notching? 

Our beams are 14' long (I cropped the pics from yesterday)
each 14' beam is notched on both sides to fit over 20' beams that 
run parallel to the house...the notch is only about 3/4" deep...it looks deeper
because in between each section he placed a 2" x 2" stifner between
each beam ( the beams are 2 foot apart ) I hope this is clear.

note that the notch looks deeper than 3/4" ...cutting it only 3/4"
keeps it strong.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

close up of notch and 2" stiffener.


----------



## csmonte (Apr 25, 2013)

that's a pretty neat way to use that notch with using that "stiffener" board. Looks good.

I have a new post it drifted a bit from just the pergola so I made a new topic.
http://www.diychatroom.com/f14/my-deck-plans-drawing-input-please-181563/

I'm trying to get the overall plans figured out for both deck and pergola support so I get it to work together, once that is done I will be looking above head to get the pergola itself figured out.

I am interested how you attached those unique brackets to that soffit fascia area and be strong enough. I might be able to use something in that area but never knew it would be an option. you see I'm limited on space


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

check your mail.


----------



## Danny79 (Jul 14, 2016)

Hello I was wondering if you had the plans for the pieces you created, for attaching the pergola to a house with gutters.

Thanks


----------



## dghhorses (Oct 21, 2017)

I am interested in how you attached those unique brackets to that soffit fascia area and be strong enough. I'm limited on space. Do you have plans or instructions for those brackets?


----------



## dghhorses (Oct 21, 2017)

I am interested in how you attached those unique brackets to that soffit fascia area and be strong enough. I'm limited on space. Do you have plans or instructions for those brackets?


----------

